# Die Pute von Panem - The Starving Games: Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (21. November 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die Pute von Panem - The Starving Games: Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Die Pute von Panem - The Starving Games: Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## Meatsucker (21. November 2013)

Oh wow, meistens sind bei dieser Art von Film ja wenigstens die Trailer lustig und nur der Gesamtfilm ist Sch***e. In diesem Fall ist sogar schon der Trailer grottig! Das muß man auch erstmal hinkriegen!


----------



## Emke (21. November 2013)

Nennt man auch nicht umsonst Trash Movies  Aber das sieht wirklich grottig aus...


----------



## golani79 (21. November 2013)

> Jason Friedberg und Aaron Steltzer sind *endlich* wieder zurück: [...] toben sich  die beiden *Komödienexperten* [...]



Ernsthaft?
wtf ... is ja nur Schrott was die produzieren und nichtmal witzig.

Trashmovies? Sind gegen die Produktionen von denen oscarverdächtig ..


----------



## EngelEngelchen (22. November 2013)

Wenns wenigstens lustig wäre...


----------



## solidus246 (25. November 2013)

Was tun wenn man keine Ideen hat und einem langweilig ist ? Man dreht Scheiße. Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass es Produzenten gibt die solch Projekte ernsthaf finanzieren. Für mich gehört dieser alberne Müll von aneinandergereihten Bildern verboten. 

Ich finds so oder so traurig was heutzutage alles als "Komödie" durchgeht nur weil jemand in einer Szene Scheißerei hat und die Geräusche dermaßen überzogen sind das die Nachbarn gleich die Bullerei verständigen.

Traurigerweise muss man sagen, dass viele Filme heutzutage wirklich nur noch dazu da sind um stumpf zu unterhalten anstatt dem Zuschauer etwas zu vermitteln oder seine grauen Zellen zu fordern.

Leider sind diese Filme nur noch "Geheimtipps".


----------



## jcc7eq (30. November 2013)

Drei Worte: Ist! Das! Schlecht!


----------



## stawacz (30. November 2013)

ich denke die produktionsfirma wird sich der quark dennoch rechnen,,spätestens als DVD release.der film bedient sich ja im grunde bei zwei großen nummern..einmal bei den tributen und einmal bei diesen"x-movie" filmen(wenn auch nich im namen enthalten) .da viele nich ganz so informierte den film mit filmen wie scary movie,date movie etc assoziieren.

reinziehen tu ich mir den dreck trozdem nich
*
*


----------

